# How much do you sell your eggs for?



## doug (Jun 19, 2012)

For those who sell to friends, family or farmer's markets. How much do you sell your eggs for?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

$2.50 per dozen for my Buckeye "brown" eggs....


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

$2.00 a dozen for brown Free-Range eggs.


----------



## CartersLegacy (Jul 9, 2012)

Our table eggs go for $2.00 - $2.50 per dozen


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

mine are cheap.. 1.50/doz.. and most people will by 2.....


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

I sell mine for $3.00 a dozen. Mixed breed/colors including green.


----------



## Kozykitten (Jul 14, 2012)

I sell mine for $2 doz/brown eggs. I just thinned my flock this spring so I am not selling as many but most of my customers would take 10-12 dozen every month or so. I went down to 15 hens and cut my customers so I sell to one older gentleman 3 dozen every 2 weeks and a lady that takes 10-12 dozen (whatever I have) a month.


----------



## corbugsmom (Jul 3, 2012)

$2.00/dozen here. White/brown and green mixture. Large, medium and small mixture.  It all helps with the food costs and by no means is this a 'get rich' adventure.

I don't sell at markets.... word of mouth thru my church group.

~Tammy


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

$3.00 dozen, giant brown, large blue/green, i keep the Banty eggs and eat & pickle them. All strictly free range hens.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

$2/dozen to co-workers. Mix of brown, white and green eggs.

Have one *real* picky eater co-worker who never had 'farm egg', only from a store. I gave him the first dozen. He buys 2 dozen a week now.

We make enough on the egg sales to pay for the feed, and we get all the eggs we want, also. Not making money, but it does not cost us either.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Ten years ago I sold them for One dollar a dozen. When I start getting eggs I think I will go 2 bucks a dozen.


----------



## SCYankees (Jul 20, 2012)

I sell mine to folks at work for $3 a dozen. Sometimes I give them away too, but not often. We have Golden Comets.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

£2 dozen seems to work for me


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's $3.22 FYI.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I sell the chicken eggs for $2/dozen. I figured it out and I just break even at that price. I sell the duck eggs to an Asian market for $4/dozen. The guy at the Asian market resells them for $1/each. Now that is a markup!


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Riverdale said:


> Have one *real* picky eater co-worker who never had 'farm egg', only from a store. I gave him the first dozen. He buys 2 dozen a week now.


That is so funny! I had a picky co-worker who stopped buying eggs because she found out that chickens eat bugs. She was convinced that the eggs were somehow contaminated. Seriously. Of course, this is the same woman who would not take free tomatoes because I use manure in my gardens. Geez!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Her loss. She sounds pretty clueless overall. Don't tell her there's no Easter Bunny or Santa Claus.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Someone told me you can only sell your eggs if you feed them organic feed. Is this true?


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Someone told me you can only sell your eggs if you feed them organic feed. Is this true?


I don't know "with out a doubt" but that doesn't even make sense to me. So no, that's not true.

Why would someone tell you that? Do they have chickens? If so, are they selling eggs? Maybe they just don't want any competition.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

My mother is a doctor and that's what she said even before this guy told me. I was just curious. I have way more eggs than I can eat.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, like those factory farms, with their little cages, are feeding organic. My ass! Ooops! Those last two were inside words. :-/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Since when do doctors know anything about chickens? ....no disrespect to your mother.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

The label organic, cage free or free range eggs is dependent on the chickens diet and even environment. Meaning if you claim your eggs are organic then they must meet certain criteria, feed and care wise, just as free range eggs means so much of the chickens diet is actually a free range diet, chasing grasshoppers and scratching for bugs, etc. this was just made into a big deal recently due to an undercover investigation at a major egg producers facility, I don't remember all the details but the short of it was that the producer was claiming all our eggs are from free range hens, while remaining in giant metal barns they were allowed to touch the ground, but not actually go outside to free range. And another company had claims of cage free eggs from hens that were not actually in individual cages like the old days but one big cage inside the building.. It's just the wording associated with the eggs you sell as to how you label them I think. But that applies to folks who sell to grocery stores as an organic egg producer, not just small timers selling a couple dozens to family, friends and neighbors. That's what I got out of it.. I'll look for the article it's in a magazine around here somewhere.. I'll double check but that's pretty much it I believe.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

What if you label them as "just plain old ordinary eggs"?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Then they must come from plain old ordinary chickens ! Lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Farmer's Market Question: How many eggs are you selling and how often do you go to markets? What is your set up for keeping eggs cold? I have four markets I am interested in joining for next year. My girlfriend and I are going to sell herbs and food from both gardens, plus some crafts we are working on. I am assuming with the new hens I will have eggs. Also, how many hens do I need for a good supply at market? My girlfriend lives in the ten chicken zone. ") She also has an old shed, thinking of converting.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I just sell to family and friends, I do sell produce at my BBQ shack in the spring and early summer, tomatoes, squash, onions, cucumbers.. I don't have a big enough egg supply to sell to public. Maybe after the winter I can, I'll have 16 pullets at POL.. With my 10 layers now I get 7-9 eggs a day. And sell 3-5 dozen eggs per week.. It pays for feed but if you are wanting to show a major profit for your time at the market, I'd say 10-12 layers for you and your friend, and maybe skip a weekend or every other week sell eggs, to let the egg supply build up, they will go fast..


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I also saw this chart on a foodpage about eggs http://www.healingcuisinebyelise.com/2012/09/wordless-wednesday-september-12-2012.html


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

cogburn said:


> The label organic, cage free or free range eggs is dependent on the chickens diet and even environment. Meaning if you claim your eggs are organic then they must meet certain criteria, feed and care wise, just as free range eggs means so much of the chickens diet is actually a free range diet, chasing grasshoppers and scratching for bugs, etc. this was just made into a big deal recently due to an undercover investigation at a major egg producers facility, I don't remember all the details but the short of it was that the producer was claiming all our eggs are from free range hens, while remaining in giant metal barns they were allowed to touch the ground, but not actually go outside to free range. And another company had claims of cage free eggs from hens that were not actually in individual cages like the old days but one big cage inside the building.. It's just the wording associated with the eggs you sell as to how you label them I think. But that applies to folks who sell to grocery stores as an organic egg producer, not just small timers selling a couple dozens to family, friends and neighbors. That's what I got out of it.. I'll look for the article it's in a magazine around here somewhere.. I'll double check but that's pretty much it I believe.


Free range just means the cage is bigger. cage free the cage is bigger. Organic states they must be able to get outside along with feed etc etc etc. it doesn't specify the exact space needed for them to have out side. The space can be as small as the bird itself. alot of the government guidelines don't give specifics on alot of these and they have become feel good words.

I don't label my eggs as organic although they have been raised from day one on organic feed,(and for those that use it its not cheap) and they have a big run and I let them out of the run for a few hours everyday. I can't let them have full run of the yard because one they will all be gone from preditors, and 2 they destroy the gardens. But I do charge $4 a doz. for eggs to pay for the organic feed I make no money on them. And I can't keep up with demand even though I have several farms around me selling them for $2.50 and $3.00 a doz.

In the state of NH you can call your eggs organic if you make less than so much per yearon them sorry don't know what that number is. a few thousand I believe.

When I first started raising chickens for eggs and meat a few years ago I red up on it first and the "industry" standards are just plain wrong and are exactly what they are " INDUSTRY STANDARDS" which is not how animals should live reguardless of the use of those animals!!!

I have a HUGE problem with the whole system because in order to be organic you have to be inspected/certified by a 3rd party, give specific food, your property has to be inspected and pass for organic, organic hay, organic pine shavings, you need tags and reciepts, cartons can have been only used for organic eggs and you need to pay for inspections and pay for permits!!! So if you are not organic you can do what ever the heck you want and don't have to label a thing!!!!! and it just drives me crazy that companies that raise chickens for meat feed them arnesic and medications to keep them alive don't have to put anythig on the label its just wrong!!!!

Sorry went off on a little rant but I have strong feelings about this stuff!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh Red Maples, I stand beside you and my heart is with you. I have always been the advocate for the animal. I think Industrial farming stinks, especially in light of the fact that we (humans) know better. We (humans) should be ashamed of ourselves when we choose profit over health and fair treatment of other species. Animal prison camps (George Orwell). Don't get me started here... There are better options and choices.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh - and now there's the "All natural" label, which means absolutely nothing. But all the big-time food producers are using it and people think it means the same as "organic". I agree with you 100% Red. To "earn" the right to use the "Certified Organic" label takes a minimum of 3 years (at least for veggie crops) and costs quite a bit per year just for the paperwork. So for the first 3 years, a grower is doing all the hard work and spending all the same money to BE organic, but can't SELL as "organic". They treat "organic" produce like it's the potential for starting up the Black Plague again and yet, almost daily, we hear about large commercial producers having to recall tons and tons of food because of life-threatening bacteria. And those large producers have the potential to spread it across our entire nation! Even if there was a problem with something you got from a local producer, it would be contained to a very small area and be much more easily tracked. I've heard numerous times that a pound of hamburger that you buy in the regular grocery store has the meat from a thousand different animals or more because of the way it's processed. 

Bottom line is, a local producer is probably growing, harvesting and EATING the very same produce (including meat, milk and eggs) that they are selling to the public. They are feeding this to their own families. They are not about to do anything that would endanger anyone's health, especially their own kids! The mammoth commercial producers can not truly say that. They are as far removed from their food source as the rest of our country.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Someone told me you can only sell your eggs if you feed them organic feed. Is this true?


It might be true where you live but it is not true in Texas. Of course, we are not as uptight as other states.

And how would anyone know if you are feeding organic or not? Why is it there business?


----------



## kazmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all I sell mind for £1.00 1/2 doz


----------

